

Hack together an innovative game that promotes Math & Science for fun & profits - nowarninglabel
http://www.cooneycenterprizes.org/prize/the-national-stem-video-game-challenge.html

======
nowarninglabel
The actual application to apply is here: <http://cooney-
stem.skild.com/Register.jsp>

1 month left.

